# Looking for Female Rat (Sioux Falls, SD)



## ladymakaveli (Sep 9, 2010)

I recently rescued a 6week old hairless female, her mom was surrendered at the local shelter & she was the last female left. I am looking to get her a cage mate & would prefer to re-home another young female vs getting a pet store rat. Also there are no good breeders or in the area. So if anyone has any leads for me it would be much appreciated!! I don't want her to live alone for too long. Also she has a huge 3 story cage so plenty of room to share & I have had rats off & on for 10+ Years so I have the experience to give a rat a great forever home!! Thanks!!


----------

